
Encrypted EBS Boot Volumes - tiernano
https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/aws/new-encrypted-ebs-boot-volumes/
======
nodesocket
Anybody know the performance cost of enabling encryption on boot volumes?
Interested in enabling encryption on our database volumes.

------
mmcclellan
I think this could be big for environments that require it.

 _The stored data is encrypted, as is the data transfer path between the EBS
volume and the EC2 instance. The data is decrypted on the instance on an as-
needed basis, then stored only in memory._

